# Pokemon Comic Strips



## Rolling~Star (Feb 25, 2010)

You know, like these ones.







Anyone got more?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## scerpers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## scerpers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## scerpers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## scerpers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## scerpers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2010)

Super Effective is the best 

Nothing beats this one though:


*Spoiler*: _O SWEET TENTACLES_


----------



## valerian (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2010)

^ fail2readbe4posting


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 25, 2010)

oh god.....


----------



## Mαri (Feb 25, 2010)

These got me  .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 25, 2010)

The ones done in paint are the best


----------



## firefist (Feb 25, 2010)

the comics from super effective are also very nice


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2010)

This is the best damn thread in this section


----------



## Kek (Feb 25, 2010)

So many lols


----------



## Rache (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh my god, the trick or treat Thunderstone one was amazing


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 25, 2010)

Where are you lot getting the MS paint images?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 25, 2010)

from the internet.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks                  .


----------



## scerpers (Feb 26, 2010)

your welcome.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 28, 2010)

...Awesome. So, funny.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 1, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Scorp A Derp said:


> *Spoiler*: __


lol'd IRL with the Brock one and the thunderstones.
May did it.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

I've seen this one before


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 14, 2010)

I had such a good laught as I read them. 
I'll try to find some as well.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

I was reading them, I was laughing. I came to the last post, then I was sad because there was no more.


cry


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 15, 2010)

These are hilarious.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

Epic thread! I literally lol'd.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Psych (Mar 16, 2010)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## RoguefanAM (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Emigan (Mar 17, 2010)

Love this thread


----------



## Sen (Mar 24, 2010)

Didn't see this one and reminded me of the new games


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Mar 24, 2010)

^ more like that one


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2010)

Hahahaha, both of those are great, especially the Pichu one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

These are in JP so i'll write the script together with them, the first one you can kinda understand without it but the second one you need it. Ill basically go panel by panel vertically. to read it best maybe copy and paste the script into a notepad file and open it next to the comic or just have 2 windows of firefox open.


*Spoiler*: __ 




S: You'll catch a cold...
K: I fell asleep.
S: My nosebleed will...
*rapid swishing sound*
Esuine: Wait up Suicune!
M: What's going on again..
*he paints on his face like Jigglypuf*
*is stuck*




*Spoiler*: __ 





Title: Wataru-san (Lance) is a pervert, Masuba-san (Morty) could be, Silver is embarrassed for some reason...
Ditto: If you feel ok about it proceed.
*achoo*
Kotone: Uh, it's cold.
K: I should have worn a coat, Chiko-san is cold too... That's why we should have Nabe today! (hotpot dish) Chiko: Cold
Wataru: Ah Kotone-chan. W: How i want to hug and warm you...
W: However, going out like this would be weird... I should play it casual. Nah nah nah, i can't do that even before this kind...Huh?
W: That's bad!! Dragonite, chase Kotone-chan!! Someone: Huh? Kotone chan?
W: Eh? Somebody: Over here!
Masuba: Ou ou.. Guess who?
W: Ma ma ma Masuba-san ?! 
M: Since today is cold, i thought about having Nabe so i'm out for some shopping. W: What? What's with that drooling look?! Lolicon?!
K: Exactly what i wanted to eat too! M: Ah, seems we share the same wavelengths. Wanna go eat at my place? K: Eh... W: Wait a minute!!
W: The one who will eat Nabe with her...
W: Is ME! Somebody: Hey Kotone.
*Typhlosion humming it's name* Silver: I bought the ingredients for na...be
Dragonite: It's over. Title below W: Lolicon 1 Title below M: Lolicon 2?
S: You're Wararu?! and...the leader from Ercutreak? What are you doing to Kotone?!? Flare up Typhlosion! K: Wait wait.
K: We were just chatting...although i didn't understand what Wataru-san said.
K: Hey, lets go home... and eat nabe.
S: Ok since you insist... *deredere* (this means something close to lovey-dovey)
K: Good bye M: Bye bye.
Dragonite: Don't mind W: Wanna go for a drink? M: Yeah, i don't mind. Gengar: Cheer up dude.
everyone: Itadakimasu~ S: Why is HE here...?


Wewt, this took longer than expected .


----------



## Mαri (Mar 26, 2010)

Just found this...


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh                         lol


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## SPN (Mar 27, 2010)

Logic + Pokemon = Hilarious.


----------



## Sen (Mar 29, 2010)

Didn't see that one here and just saw it on tumblr earlier today so


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 31, 2010)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 2, 2010)

[sp][/sp]

A truer picture has never been made, damn Rollout!


----------



## SPN (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh god this thread kills me, so much logic.


----------



## Sen (Apr 2, 2010)

Ones about Ash 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

SPN said:


> Logic + Pokemon = Hilarious.



Logic + Pokemon = Does not compute



Love this thread pek


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 14, 2010)

all these are pretty funny


----------



## Psych (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Emigan (Apr 15, 2010)

Posting this because this is my favorite one I've seen:

Hopefully it hasn't already been posted 
1000th post


----------



## SPN (Apr 15, 2010)

The MS paint ones are still the best.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 17, 2010)

lol, this is so funny!


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 20, 2010)

This says "twin form", she puts her twintails in a way that resembles those little girls that do a double battle.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 20, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> This says "twin form", she puts her twintails in a way that resembles those little girls that do a double battle.



Oh wow, she really does resemble them :amazed


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Emigan (Apr 21, 2010)

If only


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol  .


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 24, 2010)

Those comics with Lyra/Kotone make her look so creepy.
I'm kinda scared of her now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Those comics with Lyra/Kotone make her look so creepy.
> I'm kinda scared of her now.



She's like a robot, like her pigtails possessing her. (props to those who get the anime reference )


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 24, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> She's like a robot, like her pigtails possessing her. (props to those who get the anime reference )


Oh I totally see it! 
Azumanga Daioh?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2010)

Ho~

Bull'seye on the first shot, impressive .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 25, 2010)

If only I had gotten there sooner...


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol these are great .


----------



## Takadeshi (May 2, 2010)

Just found this one.


----------



## Zhariel (May 2, 2010)

indeed, I don't care how young they pretend she is :ho


----------



## Mαri (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Takadeshi (May 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (May 4, 2010)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## SPN (May 4, 2010)

So fucking true


----------



## Kinzey (May 6, 2010)

This is a really funny comic, though there's too many to post.


----------



## Mαri (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (May 8, 2010)

this thread is full of win


----------



## Ema Skye (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Jinibea (May 8, 2010)

fucking lol. 

I love all you guys for these comics. :rofl


----------



## Lance Vance (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (May 9, 2010)

Did the creator purposely make Joey annoying?


----------



## Rhythmic (May 9, 2010)

This is def. the best thread in this section.


----------



## Takadeshi (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

I just choked with my dinner damnit


----------



## Rhythmic (May 12, 2010)

best one so far.


----------



## vampiredude (May 12, 2010)

Oh my gawd lol that pick made my day thx


----------



## Mαri (May 12, 2010)

Somehow, I think other people have had similar experiences.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Tobi Oochiha (May 13, 2010)

FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## SPN (May 13, 2010)

HAHAHA no matter how many times that joke is used, I still laugh.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (May 13, 2010)

can you give me the URL?


----------



## Lupin (May 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Not sure if these have been posted before.._


----------



## gabies (May 14, 2010)

*Pokelulz*

Dumping some lulzy comics


----------



## Kno7 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Rhythmic (May 16, 2010)

Probably posted already but,

lol


----------



## Mαri (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Probably posted already but,
> 
> lol



Actually, the only thing close to that is this:


----------



## Pipe (May 20, 2010)




----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2010)

There is an entire 30 part series that can be found here.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Rolling~Star (May 23, 2010)

from tumblr:


----------



## Ema Skye (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Brickhunt (May 28, 2010)

How many hours minutes until rule 34 strikes again?


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 31, 2010)

contributing


----------



## Nois (May 31, 2010)

Rolling~Star said:


> contributing



BULLSEYE


Oh wait


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 31, 2010)

Rolling~Star said:


> contributing


 thats so messed up


----------



## Takadeshi (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Rolling~Star (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Jun 5, 2010)

that seems to happen to me, a lot of times


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh god, I always do that, then I switch to B spamming


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 5, 2010)

I love those, they're adorable


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 5, 2010)

> that seems to happen to me, a lot of times


Isn't the reason why she talks so much is because it's to make up for the fact that the Pokemon Center is free?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 5, 2010)

kinzey said:


> This is a really funny comic, though there's too many to post.



that's pretty much the entire story of the hoen game???


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 5, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> that's pretty much the entire story of the hoen game???



It actually has its own unique plot, later on.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 6, 2010)

Need to share:




Last one <3


----------



## Takadeshi (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2010)

That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## South of Hell (Jun 7, 2010)

This thread is hilarious xD


----------



## Takadeshi (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## South of Hell (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 7, 2010)

South of Hell said:


>


 win


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Takadeshi (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 15, 2010)

no regrets.MP3 - 3.00MB


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 15, 2010)

Umm...I don't think that's a comic strip. I think it's yiff.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 15, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Umm...I don't think that's a comic strip. I think it's yiff.



what's a yiff?


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 15, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> what's a yiff?



DO NOT GOOGLE IT!! SAVE YOUR INNOCENCE!! Seriously, I wish I didn't know what it was.


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 15, 2010)

YIFF= Young Incredibly Fuckable Furry


----------



## Rolling~Star (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Divi (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't read the second one.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 28, 2010)

I loved this.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 28, 2010)

^They finally made a translated version, yay



:demtits


----------



## Takadeshi (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Golbez (Jul 1, 2010)

I met Entei on water in my own HG save. I seriously lol'ed.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wait, isn't Entei fire type though?? These comics rule.....


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I loved this.



Those be some master balls


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 3, 2010)

Story of my life.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Jul 6, 2010)

the team rocket part make me laugh


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 7, 2010)

I flippin' love Brawl in the Family


----------



## Fran (Jul 9, 2010)

NEW SET GET


----------



## Rolling~Star (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Rolling~Star (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## KBL (Jul 22, 2010)

I died


----------



## Din (Jul 23, 2010)

if these have all been posted...then _sorry_. 









*Spoiler*: __ 








all from .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> I died



Oh god


----------



## Takadeshi (Jul 23, 2010)

This one is awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2010)

*edits*

Found a translation for it, so I added typeset to it.


----------



## g_core18 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## g_core18 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 25, 2010)

g_core18 said:


>


 all awesome. post more


----------



## Candy (Jul 25, 2010)

I just read through all these comics at once, I dont think my lungs can take much more...  
.
.
.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 25, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> I died



 saved.



Flawed Perfection said:


> *edits*
> 
> Found a translation for it, so I added typeset to it.


----------



## KBL (Jul 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Sorry if i repeated an image...


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## KBL (Jul 27, 2010)

You know why he won?


Because he's Gary *MOTHERFUCKING* Oak...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 27, 2010)

g_core18 said:


>



More please


----------



## Piekage (Jul 28, 2010)

Vino said:


> More please



Here's the website. It's a whole lot longer too, going through Ruby and then FireRed.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Divine Death (Aug 20, 2010)

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 27, 2010)

Another Brawl in the family strip.

Why am I simply posting these? Go there !


----------



## H a r u (Aug 27, 2010)

Haven't shared this here have I?


----------



## Din (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## g_core18 (Aug 28, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Haven't shared this here have I?



...


----------



## KBL (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Fran (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## scerpers (Sep 1, 2010)

That is what nightmares are made of.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh shit .

That little girl is going to get kidnapped by Drifloon, she better run


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 1, 2010)

why am i not surprised


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh my god. 

Seriously.


----------



## Bree (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 7, 2010)

I always feel bad for my Pokemon when they kill the ones they love 

...then again if those bitches didn't force my Pokemon to love them none of it would have to happened ...well they would still die but at less I'll be happy


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 8, 2010)

So unfair. They should give you the option to be a thief in the games. Makes them so much more interesting.


----------



## Bree (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Fran (Sep 14, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Haven't shared this here have I?



Oh god, Pikachu's monologue is hilarious.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lance Vance (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







First:
Apparently he can understand the speech of Pokemon (So he says)
_*chatter*_
N:_"Oh?! Really?"_
_*chatter*_
N: _"Hahaha"_
_*loom*
*drool*_
Hihidharma: _"You look pretty tasty."_
N: _"Ahahaha...."_

Second:
N: _"I can understand the speech of Pokemon. Being a friend means honesty and love."_
Apparently he can understand the speech of Pokemon (So he says)
N: _"I can also understand what your Pokemon is sa...."_
Hihidharma: _"You look so delicious."_
*shiver*


----------



## Bree (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## firefist (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Fran (Oct 2, 2010)

TRANSLATIONS NOWWWWWWW

Must see how Smugleaf defeated Yamcha  OMG


----------



## Rolling~Star (Oct 16, 2010)

Also, fuck yeah 50k views


----------



## Kei (Oct 20, 2010)

This thread is pure and utter win!!!


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 21, 2010)

Edit: Found more.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Oct 22, 2010)

keep on poastin'


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

That was a pretty funny one.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Jυstin said:


>



1st pic-Seen it one too many times. It has lost it's funny for me. Although it still has meaning...Joys love seeing Pokemon in pain.

2nd pic-I laughed a bit. Giovanni says he wants world domination but really just wants a Pokemon who'll love him for who he is.

3rd pic-I laughed a bit here too. Going threw all that just to nickname your Pokemon when you can just nickname it yourself without some old guy giving it to you...it makes me all warm and fuzzy inside...then again I just ate fur so maybe it's that. I have a reasonable explanation to why I was eating fur...it tastes good...that and I didn't really eat it and this is a joke.


I wonder how many Legendary Pokemon they have.


----------



## Fran (Oct 25, 2010)

Hahahahaha Pipe  Good 'un.


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Jυstin (Oct 26, 2010)

Not all comics.


----------



## Bree (Oct 26, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Not all comics.


Yess! I definitely thought of that before 

And lol at Oak


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Crossover



Pokemon is a cruel sport



...I don't know...Quilava just looks cute


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ElementX (Nov 1, 2010)

^ Wow that came out when MJ died lol. 

This thread is great!


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 1, 2010)

His death will be on the Slowpoke Report in a couple decades


----------



## Bioness (Nov 2, 2010)

You all know it to be true!!


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 2, 2010)

That means the Pokemon Center must hack Pokemon too, or they sure as hell wouldn't have a duplicate Wonder Guard Sableye


----------



## ElementX (Nov 2, 2010)

LOL the irony.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## g_core18 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Icy_eagle (Nov 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 


























More of this awesome shit


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Nov 18, 2010)

the story of a dragon


----------



## Fran (Nov 18, 2010)

jhall is fucking awesome 


*Spoiler*: __ 










I want to upload that Cloyster and Shellder one too, but . . .


----------



## Icy_eagle (Nov 19, 2010)

Armpits said:


> jhall is fucking awesome
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 what about the one with weepinbell


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Not a comic, but...


----------



## Bioness (Nov 23, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> Not a comic, but...



Well he's not ugly so...


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Nov 23, 2010)

Postin' Nuzlocke comic from 









Those facial expressions...


----------



## Pipe (Nov 25, 2010)

warning big


----------



## Fran (Nov 25, 2010)

^  SUGOIII


----------



## sasuki-chan (Nov 26, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> Postin' Nuzlocke comic from
> Those facial expressions...



Wow this was awesome, love the faces and dialogues 
and thanks for the site it made my night...


----------



## Kei (Nov 26, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> Postin' Nuzlocke comic from
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg  wonderful!!! Wonderful!!!


----------



## Nois (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 29, 2010)

Attack of the Giant Bachuru:

*Spoiler*: __ 






Or not...





Whores in Pokemon:


Kidnappers in Pokemon:



Being a Pokemon trainer is for the smarts peoples:



Wha...what the fuck is wrong with Pikachu?:



Ash hates Gary:


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Dec 1, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> Postin' Nuzlocke comic from
> Those facial expressions...


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2010)

Please keep up with the up dates


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2010)

Manly Roark is manly.

Too bad he sucks.


----------



## Dorzium (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2010)

HAHAHAHAAHAHAA that poor Zapdos


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Dec 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Page 9_


----------



## Stroev (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks KK, didn't know she updated.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Dec 10, 2010)

^KK? that kind of sounds disturbing...
and here's the source, i think you need to register to view it: 
(i stalk it every day <.<)


----------



## Starrk (Dec 10, 2010)

"*The flowers got your dad???*" and "Sure, I guess" are avatar worthy.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2010)

That flower panel was scary


----------



## Kei (Dec 11, 2010)

And it is weird because that was my favorite town


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> ^KK? that kind of sounds disturbing...
> and here's the source, i think you need to register to view it:
> (i stalk it every day <.<)


I was only referring to you by name though. 

And anyone can view the forum.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2010)

Nuzlockeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 11, 2010)

"JUST KIDDING!!!  I'm still in denial."


----------



## Fran (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Bioness (Dec 18, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> *Spoiler*: _Page 9_



Oh yeah just looked it up they misspelled Floaroma Town 

"A town of flower lovers, Floaroma Town is always perfumed with the sweet scent of flowers.
A short, floral pathway opens up to a sprawling sea of flowers in bloom.
In the center of town is the flower shop called Pick a Peck of Colors. "


*Spoiler*: __ 








Also here is a VG Cats comic


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol

What happened to the Ruby series?


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 29, 2010)

Not a comic, but



made me chuckle a little i guess, meh


----------



## Nois (Dec 29, 2010)

Rolling~Star said:


> Not a comic, but
> 
> 
> 
> made me chuckle a little i guess, meh



I loled at this mister

+reps as soon as I can


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2010)

Rolling~Star said:


> Not a comic, but
> 
> 
> 
> made me chuckle a little i guess, meh



Oh oh


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Dorzium (Dec 31, 2010)

^That's awsome. :rofl


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 1, 2011)

^My Togepi did that, too, and i considered just giving him exp-share when suddenly, ROAR OF TIME, SPACIAL REND and JUDGEMENT. Decided to train him without exp-share.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Jan 9, 2011)

By Brokenteapot on DeviantArt








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

I lolled


----------



## Starrk (Jan 10, 2011)

When I saw that on Halolz, I knew it would turn up here.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Feb 4, 2011)

And she finally updated again :3


----------



## Starrk (Feb 4, 2011)

*NO*

Her face is hilarious.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2011)

My sweet honey....


----------



## Bioness (Feb 4, 2011)

you know what's funny I'm playing through my Diamond again and the stuff they say in that and the comic are nearly identical  . . .especially Florama Town . .. it's creepy . ..


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Jυstin (Feb 6, 2011)

And that's how Mr. Mime was born.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 6, 2011)

Terrifying, isn't it?


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## PikachuAsuncion (Feb 21, 2011)

best thread ever


----------



## Sasori (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't get the last one.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 21, 2011)

Sasori said:


> I don't get the last one.



Me neither.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 21, 2011)

I lol'd.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## blackbird (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Divine Death (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2011)

Did I never say I love you?
Well Never Say Never!!!


----------



## Bioness (Mar 3, 2011)

wait did she skip the forest?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh god


----------



## Stroev (Mar 4, 2011)

NEVER DISSAPOINTS


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Mar 4, 2011)

so true to use the Pokemon with the lower stats for HMs lmao.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 5, 2011)

What?! But I used my Groudon for cut and flash fffffffffffffff


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Psych (Mar 8, 2011)

I love this thread!


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

A few things wrong with that, wild geodudes don't learn self destruct until after the level needed to evolve into graveler, and so for that scenario to happen that geodude would need to be 10 levels higher.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 8, 2011)

Here I thought the racist Asian beaver face was the worst part of that.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Divine Death (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Falco-san (Mar 23, 2011)

Death90 said:


>



I like this one better


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Psych (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## ElementX (Mar 28, 2011)

Pipe


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Divine Death (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Divine Death (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 9, 2011)

............


----------



## g_core18 (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 9, 2011)

g_core18 said:


>


 .....


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 10, 2011)

:rofl**


----------



## Mαri (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2011)

That last one is such fail it just negated the other 17 pages of this thread.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 17, 2011)

I have White, too. Does that make me racist?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes           .


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm getting White cause it has Butterfree :33


----------



## Sasori (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm getting White not because I don't like the colour Black, but because I _specifically_ don't like black people.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 17, 2011)

Vino said:


> Yes           .



*goes to cry in corner*


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2011)

I got Pokemon White and I am black


----------



## Sasori (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoy your neg.


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Apr 18, 2011)

HAHAHA, STFU BITCH FTW!!!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, Omastar's pretty disgusting.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2011)

I still would though.


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Divine Death (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Divine Death (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (May 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2011)

omg the "loling" expression


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2011)

Aw, poor Bianca.


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2011)

I honestly laughed in game too when I read that


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2011)

Bianca's so cute, she can be whatever she wants


----------



## Dorzium (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2011)

that art style


----------



## Kei (May 7, 2011)

sooo funny!!


----------



## Dorzium (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Kei (May 7, 2011)

Nooo Sliver


----------



## SPN (May 7, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This is the best one I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (May 8, 2011)

Water 

And the slowpoke tail hahahaha


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2011)

^           .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 9, 2011)

Ghetsis Is A Dirty Cheater:


Ghetsis Wants To Trade:


Ghetsis Probably Stop Being A Good Father Right About...Here:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Ghetsis...Seriously What's Wrong With You?:


Someone Doesn't Know A Little Secret:


Team Plasma Don't Even Know What They Are Doing:


Don't Make Fun Of People's Names:


OH SHIT IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW!!!:


When You're Crazy People Don't Care To Get Your Name Right:


Something Tells Me N Can't Really Talk To Pokemon...:


----------



## Dorzium (May 9, 2011)

Those are great! I love the Ghetsis ones!


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2011)

Lol call child services I don't give a darn


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 9, 2011)

Don't Press A Too Much Now:


Happy Late Mother's Day:


Pokemon Has Flashers...Go Figure:


Suicide Never Tasted So Good:


It's All Fun And Games Until An Ariados Jumps On Your Head And Starts Eating Your Brain:


...What The Fuck Cheren?:


Weather Sure Is Fucked Up In Unova:


This Town Ain't Big Enough For Two Innuendos:


...Gonna Have Nightmares Tonight:


If You Laugh At This You Are A Cold Hearted Bitch...Just Like Me:


----------



## Dorzium (May 9, 2011)

Today's a good day for comics.


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2011)

lmao cool face.


----------



## ElementX (May 9, 2011)

The coolface one was hilarious 

Technically the Blaziken one wouldn't happen though since he already copied Metronome, how could he copy Explosion? Still funny though.


----------



## Sasori (May 9, 2011)

Yea that Blaziken wasn't exaclty correct but it was hilarious nonetheless


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 9, 2011)

Coolface comic is the best


----------



## Dorzium (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Don't Need Wings To Fly:


I...I Don't Even Know Anymore:


Fuck Everyone Else...Sandile Is All You Need:


What The...Fuck You Ducklett:


BRB Going To The Airport:


N Is A Hero:


So That's How It Does It...:


Flash...Yet Another Move That Isn't For Kids:


Pokemon Clearly Needs To Be Rated R


Better Safe Then Sorry:


----------



## Dorzium (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Patience Is Key:


It's...It's So Beautiful:


Fuck My Life:


Kentucky Fried Blaziken:


Karma Is Really A Bitch:


Say Whatttt?!:


...Just Another Reason Why Pokemon Isn't For Kids:


Pink Gives You Nightmares:


Victini Is A Meanie:


Zero The Hero, First The Worst:


----------



## Dorzium (May 17, 2011)




----------



## KBL (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 24, 2011)

LOOL now only if he could fly....


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 1, 2011)

Dorzium used Revive.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

lol, so true.


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Kei (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg that is sooo true


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

Lack of comics lately. Have we run out? 

Also, Digimon > Pokemon

bring it


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 6, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Also, Digimon > Pokemon
> 
> bring it



Trudat


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 6, 2011)

Tru dat. 

But that's the reason I dislike Digimon.


----------



## Psych (Jun 9, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Tru dat.
> 
> But that's the reason I dislike Digimon.



It was one of the reason's I liked Digimon, and that they could talk.

Gun'z and shit!


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, slightly NSFW:ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Jun 20, 2011)

^ Fuck yeah Gary/Green.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 21, 2011)

That was just...... MOTHERFUCKING GARY OAK


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 1, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> 1st pic-Seen it one too many times. It has lost it's funny for me. Although it still has meaning...Joys love seeing Pokemon in pain.
> 
> 2nd pic-I laughed a bit. Giovanni says he wants world domination but really just wants a Pokemon who'll love him for who he is.
> 
> ...



Wait...who asked you for your pretentious joke reviews...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

Oujisama said:


> Wait...who asked you for your pretentious joke reviews...



Considering I made that post months ago "10-25-2010, 04:20 PM" there's no way I would remember who asked me, probably bored if anything.


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Fran (Jul 5, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Today's a good day for comics.



These are so good


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

I swear, that last one is the best comic in this thread.


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## kazuri (Jul 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Jul 11, 2011)

LMAO REPS!!!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 13, 2011)

ZMFG!!   this is gold. The faces.....:LOL


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 17, 2011)

These are are 12 year old level funny.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 20, 2011)

The thing that saves that from being a boring rework of the amazing Persona 4 version is the Wally part


----------



## Bioness (Jul 20, 2011)

Norman I'm Dying...


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm curious now. Do you know if the original author of that went back and redid it Pokemon style, or if it's fanmade?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 21, 2011)

No clue actually


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 21, 2011)

That sucks. It looks like the real deal, so I'm hoping there's more.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2011)

This and your sig


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2011)

OH OK SORRY LOL I CUT NOW

ldestryoma


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 26, 2011)

All the pics in here are amazing!


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 28, 2011)

That dude's comics just pwn. So damn hard


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 29, 2011)

Moar!


----------



## Fran (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2011)

POKEMON


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Divine Death (Aug 25, 2011)

My turn:


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Aug 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

hope it hasn't been posted yet but the backstory of mr.fish from manly guys doing manly things is the best bar none.


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Fran (Sep 21, 2011)

From the actual Pokemon comic strip



damn this was epic; Kanto Gym Leaders fight the Johto Gym LEaders. ch154 of Pokemon Adventures


look at Sabrina being all tsundere to trapBugsy


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Eonflare (Sep 26, 2011)

Is that Adam and Jamie off Mythbusters?
I think it is, those two make me laugh almost as much as these comics (not really)

Did that last sentence even make sense?


----------



## shinethedown (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 27, 2011)

Nature Breeding Comes With A Price:


ALF In Pokemon:


Flying Types Have A Lot To Be Afraid Of:


Fucking People Trying To Help You, Bitches Better Back Off:


Pokemon Is Serious Business:


Pokeball...In A Pokeball...The Fuck?:


Can't Wait Till Next Week's Episode:


...Fishermen Are Trolls...Or Maybe Just Stupid:


It's Fixed I Tell's Ya...FIXED!!!:


CAUTION: STAND 10 FEET AWAY FROM YOUR EGG WHEN IT'S ABOUT TO HATCH OR ELSE...:


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 27, 2011)

Even Geniuses Don't Know How To Do Somethings: 


Cold Heart Creators Don't give a darn About The Pokemon:


Can't Even Make Poffins In Peace Nowadays:


So Pokemon Are Myths...:


So...Wait What?:


Bill...Maybe He Needs To Be Replaced:


Maybe Cover Up The Ring...Seriously I'll Lend You Some Brown Paint:


Poor Haunter:


May Be A Bad Roommate, But You Can't Help But Love The Thing:


Fire Punch Comes With A Price:


----------



## Dorzium (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Divine Death (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Brox (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2011)

[SP][/SP]

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Nois (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 29, 2011)

I really relate to this. It's a major pain in the ass to raise certain pokemon that are f***ing weak in their early stage. 

I hated using Axew, and I'm hating Dratini now (I'm playing Fire Red).

But I know that after all the torture, it pays off later.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2011)

Luiz said:


> I really relate to this. It's a major pain in the ass to raise certain pokemon that are f***ing weak in their early stage.



And that's why there's an xp sharing item just for that


----------



## Sasori (Dec 1, 2011)

lol          .


----------



## Bioness (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol, how the hell is that even possible? Imagine a bipedal dragon having sex with a carp.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2011)

lol           .


----------



## Dorzium (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Dec 5, 2011)

DEM THIGHS


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rHG-JO8gIGk[/YOUTUBE]
No comic, but close enough.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2011)

That was already posted in the funny video thread.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2011)

Bioness said:


> That was already posted in the funny video thread.



Didn't know, that thread doesn't have that much in it.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 25, 2011)

oh god this thread


----------



## Fran (Dec 29, 2011)

oh jesus


----------



## Scizor (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Divine Death (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 1, 2012)

I've always found that odd. Nightmares for a while now 

I'd like to see a comic about Cryogonal able to use Attract as well as one with Larvesta and Volcarona not able to use Attract.


----------



## Kiss (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my


----------



## Dorzium (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome comics


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Mishudo (Jan 8, 2012)

Something I made


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Saturday (Jan 17, 2012)

not a comic but still great.


----------



## Dorzium (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 18, 2012)

POOR COBALION


----------



## ElementX (Jan 19, 2012)

Awww... nothing like showing your love for a pokemon by beating the shit out of them and trapping them in a tiny red ball <3.


----------



## shinethedown (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2012)

Geez, what's next Yugioh on Bikes?



...


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Mishudo (Jan 28, 2012)

^Good lord that was too hilarious xD


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 28, 2012)

If this is real it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Dorzium (Jan 28, 2012)

If only if I was in that situation.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2012)

what is that i dont even


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 28, 2012)

Seriously? 3 of the most widely known Pokemon, even to adults, and after a fucking 50/50?

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Bioness (Jan 28, 2012)

What's worse is the non Pokemon was Frodo, I don't even like Lord of Rings and know who the fuck he is.


----------



## Dorzium (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol great comics!

I love the "Skull Charizard" and the FEAR one.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad the comics I stole are being enjoyed >


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 4, 2012)

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 5, 2012)

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Dorzium (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2012)

3 posts up dude...


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 11, 2012)

Now the non Mewtwo-related stuff.


----------



## Dorzium (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Big Mom (Feb 12, 2012)

I love these cuz they are true. Like the little gnome boulder one and the intimidate ones.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 12, 2012)

That Strength one. Now I've got Diggy Diggy Dwarf stuck in my head 



I'm now obligated to post this. P:TBS is the best Pokemon abridged and Brock is just hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC0H-EKNpkc[/YOUTUBE]

INSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE!


----------



## Sasori (Feb 12, 2012)

Dig      ?


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 12, 2012)

ahaha these are great


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Feb 15, 2012)

FOREVER UKNOWN


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

"In that case, I'll choose Squirtle" 

dat Gary Oak


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

so true


----------



## Sasori (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDw5NJrgufg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Jυstin (Feb 16, 2012)

Someone mention the creepy Lavender Town music?

Original Lavender Town tone. Legends say it was responsible for mass suicide in Japan due to its effects on the brain.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmZN7rbJLoc[/YOUTUBE]

Weird drum beat produced from the Lavender Town beat. Needs volume turned up. It sounds like a heart. Is that why it's creepy?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ3UnLuchjA[/YOUTUBE]

Lavender Town on audio surf. Seems pretty cool, until- wait... what _was_ *that*?


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Someone mention the creepy Lavender Town music?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Jυstin (Feb 18, 2012)

Vino said:


> Lavender doesn't even come close to this one
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR_VtBgVSvA[/YOUTUBE]



I'm not gonna lie. I was kinda scared when I saw those ghosts for the first time in my game, and the many theories behind them are bone-chilling. But the music itself, while unnerving, doesn't creep me out on the same level that that 16 bit (or 8 bit, idk) Lavender Town music itself did 

Basically, if I heard that Lavender Town music, the higher pitched original one, start playing out of nowhere while I was alone in my house, I'd know I was about to be brutally murdered in the most grotesque and inhumane way possible by something most likely inhuman 8-O


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2012)

Foresight.


----------



## Dorzium (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2012)

* Charizard's Revenge *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iy0J8wLaUs[/YOUTUBE]

*Problem with Starter Pokemon* 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvp8vvH2EqE[/YOUTUBE]

*Ash Gets a Digimon*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcTf0_0PO2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Foresight.



Pokemon R/B/Y says (12:21 AM)
What's a Foresight?


The theory strengthens


----------



## Sasori (Feb 26, 2012)

Foreshadowing new skills obviously!


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2012)

You sir may be on to something here.

Your words of wisdom have opened even Brock's eyes!


----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2012)

E.V. the Eevee!


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Mar 8, 2012)

.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2012)

Is this legit? 


I found this especially funny because of these.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70OT3UZbhHs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUso1zubSuQ[/YOUTUBE]

Relevance: 1000%


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 8, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Is this legit?



Lol, yep. 
*Onix used Protect* 
*Onix used Headbutt* 
*Onix used Headbutt* 
*Onix used Headbutt* 
*Onix used Explosion*


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my god


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2012)

I            lol'd


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2012)

Extrasensory


----------



## Fran (Mar 20, 2012)

Zubat and Extrasensory one was 10/10


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## luminaeus (Mar 22, 2012)

loved the extrasensory one lolol


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## luminaeus (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Jυstin (Mar 22, 2012)

Gengar vs MLK



It's super effective.


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 22, 2012)

That Gengar one always gives me a good laugh.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Mar 25, 2012)

Long comic is long.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 25, 2012)

wtf did i just read?


----------



## Fran (Mar 26, 2012)

Awwww Phanpy.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 26, 2012)

Did that Snorlax just shit himself ?


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 26, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Did that Snorlax just shit himself ?



Lol, wouldn't you?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 27, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> Long comic is long.



Story of my life.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## luminaeus (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Xiammes (Mar 30, 2012)

Search has failed me, but nothing has made me laugh harder then the original nuzlock comics. If it hasn't been posted, I'll post the first part.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2012)

^ All you have to do is go to the Nuzlocke website to find them.

And there is actually a Nuzlocke thread in this forum lol


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 31, 2012)

thread is a comic strip thread, plenty of the stuff posted has website like super effective. Just asking if its already been posted.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

dp goooo


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 31, 2012)

^Lol.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2012)

lmao         wat


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2012)

^ Lol, poor Oak wasted his life. He was too busy hitting on the player's mom.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not even a smirk.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 8, 2012)

In contrast, I've never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 12, 2012)

Aw lol Pokemon satire.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2012)

That last one


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 16, 2012)

that was just genius :rofl :los


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Big Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

lol at:

Whoopi Golbat
Hitlermonchan
Paras Hilton
Tangelina Jolie


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 22, 2012)

Long comic is long.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 22, 2012)

lol           .


----------



## Ultra (Apr 22, 2012)

Charmeleon


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2012)

what the hell...? :rofl


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2012)

Charizard.


----------



## Sourcandy (Apr 24, 2012)

Not sure if these have been posted before but I'll give it a try:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2012)

I think only two of those have been posted before, but still nice to see.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 24, 2012)

Still love the last one though.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 25, 2012)

gastly


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 25, 2012)

The thrid and fourth were gold.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 26, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> Long comic is long.


What the hell...


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2012)

I might look normal...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 26, 2012)

>


Omg these ones


----------



## Sasori (Apr 27, 2012)

This is awesome


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2012)

The name of that Dialga pleases me.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 29, 2012)

oh god i love that tyranitar one lmao (posted before) 

wish i knew the source or artist so i can see if he/she has done any others xD


----------



## Brox (Apr 29, 2012)

i have never noticed.


----------



## Divine Death (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2012)

The last one


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2012)

This is fucking amazing.



Does anyone know how to isolate the gifs to each pokemon?


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

Take it to Aeon's gif shop.


----------



## Divine Death (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Big Mom (May 14, 2012)

Poor Blind Sableye


----------



## Divine Death (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2012)

I really wana trade with him HARD.


----------



## Dorzium (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Big Mom (May 20, 2012)

How the heck do you pronounce his name?


----------



## vanhellsing (May 20, 2012)

i can`t stop laughing at this


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 20, 2012)

Hee-hee-hee-roh-she? I dunno, thats how i read it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2012)

this


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 21, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How the heck do you pronounce his name?



Hi hi hi





...Well...that's how I pronounce it at less


----------



## Swarmy (May 21, 2012)

Priceless


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 22, 2012)

Utterly Hi-Hi-Larious!


----------



## vanhellsing (May 22, 2012)

sailor pokemon?


True history 


and ......................


----------



## Divine Death (May 23, 2012)

My turn:


----------



## アストロ (May 23, 2012)

None of those were really funny :S


----------



## Bioness (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 1, 2012)

ok lets give a try


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2012)

oh boy, i never knew


----------



## Brox (Jun 2, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> True history



hyper balls?


----------



## Fran (Jun 4, 2012)

Dorzium said:


>



 Dorzium always delivers the goods, the FBI Gardevoir one was 10/10


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

I like how in the anime Ritchie's the only character in the series who has to use stars to differentiate his Pokeballs from others.


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I like how in the anime Ritchie's the only character in the series who has to use stars to differentiate his Pokeballs from others.



Maybe he's stupid?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2012)

that killed me


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Jun 7, 2012)

Not comics but still good.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 8, 2012)

.


----------



## Brox (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Big Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my... oh my... Bellspourt... forever ruined for me


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 13, 2012)

true history again


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2012)

the last two


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 14, 2012)

WTF?!?


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 18, 2012)

the second one its NSFW(maybe....) its not porn just im sure they are some ecchi haters in this place


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

I always thought that it would be in-universe cheating to use potions and stuff mid-battle. I like how in the anime the Indigo League's rules forbade switching out until KO.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5Izm1LQfw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jH3j4Z-rMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Jun 26, 2012)

A couple more:


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Swarmy (Jun 29, 2012)

Last one was epic


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Soul King (Jun 30, 2012)

Have spent about an hour going through the pages and this is the only one that has actually made me laugh.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

HIS NAME IS _GOLD._

I refuse to call him "Ethan". At least his GSC incarnation.


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 2, 2012)

This comic doesn't make any sense LOL!


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 6, 2012)

Not a comic but


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 11, 2012)

lets keep the trent








lol disturbing


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2012)

lmao Team Ratchet


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nsy_cAOork&list=UU8XAWZzOdL3r2y3n4K-8Zew&index=0&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

Dorzium said:


>



the last two


----------



## vanhellsing (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Aug 7, 2012)

^Love that Diglett one!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2012)

heh this thread.


----------



## Fran (Aug 9, 2012)

Dorzium soloing tihis thread with awesome comics


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 12, 2012)

Creepy as hell.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Aug 16, 2012)

Ready for another round? I sure as hell am:


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 20, 2012)

I laughed more than I should have.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 4, 2012)

Necro for the lulz


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Sep 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

Holy crap at enlightened pikachu


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 7, 2012)

Part II of that enlightened Pikachu one.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2012)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd play it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2012)

cannot be unseen


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 10, 2012)

Now imagine what she can do...

Nah, nevermind.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J30kjsd60PY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2012)

fucking dorkly


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2012)

I would've shot a Thunderbolt up Red's anus.


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## shinethedown (Sep 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## shinethedown (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 23, 2012)

lol hot link vasto

true history part 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2012)

Legit alternative for the Nuzlocke Method


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2012)

Found this the other day...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]mwHI9pSrxsY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dorzium (Oct 6, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Found this the other day...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 6, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Found this the other day...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I want more!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2012)

Okay...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]7UXgjYVcrOo[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]beZRRfvLxG4[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]kR6kXwaEpJQ[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]mJfMFnYuWyE[/YOUTUBE]




Or maybe, yunno you can go to his channel. But those four aside from the Elite Four one are my favorites.



The links to his Nuzlocke Threads are usually within the videos' descriptions so there's more to them from there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Found this the other day...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 There is a rep somewhere over the 24hour brick road.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs0z97YXdfc&feature=g-user-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 9, 2012)

Poor bug catcher...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty insensitive to swarmy there khris...even if funny as hell.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

the pokemon snap one


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh God, Pokemon Snap.


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 13, 2012)

I thought the PETA one was brilliant


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

God.. the last one happens to me more than it should


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6rKRQAyAUk&feature=g-subs-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2012)

at the last 2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2012)

dunno if these been posted.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a sudden urge for vanilla ice cream.


----------



## shinethedown (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2012)

Stunna solved the great mystery.


----------



## Fran (Nov 8, 2012)

shinethedown said:


>



 excellent pictures


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2012)

Divine Death said:


>



lol at red/gold, hilda, mei, and lol ash on twitter. hahahahahaha


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 9, 2012)

I saw this one on Memebase, too... It's so odd to think about this possibility...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2012)

the last one


----------



## shinethedown (Nov 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 12, 2012)

Reminds me of our dear old friend:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]r0OowSxgEcE[/YOUTUBE]




Yes, that was clearly the best episode to argue your case, dipshit.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 13, 2012)

Fucking this


----------



## shinethedown (Nov 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Nov 25, 2012)

Seismic toss cannot super effectively hit.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 26, 2012)

How the hell did I miss this thread?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 26, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  at that last one. Nurse Joy that bitch.


----------



## shinethedown (Nov 26, 2012)

I love this thread


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2012)

They need to make a Long Diglett.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cAoOA58Y-Lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Escargon (Dec 8, 2012)

So basically Ash has been living in that small town for like ten years? Sucks to be him.



Next comic will be about the fishing rod and bycicle price, stay tuned.


----------



## shinethedown (Dec 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 10, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Well duh...


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Dec 13, 2012)

Swarmy WTF ur set


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## shinethedown (Dec 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2012)

I owe my GB an apology.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2012)

LOL.. this one.. this one times 902314890123482390


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Dec 31, 2012)

Bidoof


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Escargon (Jan 2, 2013)

I know this one sucks but its based on a real story.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2013)

Escargon said:


> I know this one sucks but its based on a real story.



 I don't get it.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2013)

So true


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2013)

i conqur


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAqIGbQ0nAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Jan 15, 2013)

^ 
What 

the 


fuck


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well that was something... also lol at the Human Centipede refference...


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Weather (Jan 15, 2013)

THIS!!!


----------



## Bioness (Jan 16, 2013)

Fucking this, you need like superhuman reflexes to get it perfectly on the first or second go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2013)

damn I am 24d. divine well played.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## shinethedown (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Jan 16, 2013)

Weather said:


> THIS!!!





Bioness said:


> Fucking this, you need like superhuman reflexes to get it perfectly on the first or second go.



lol, exactly.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2013)

shinethedown said:


>




:rofl         :rofl


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2013)

thought this was a nuzlocke thread....

its even better.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 17, 2013)

^


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2013)

nope**


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 20, 2013)

O_O WTF, WHY MAN?!


----------



## Weather (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Divine Death (Jan 20, 2013)

Distraction to the rescue:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2013)

I do not believe in anything anymore.



Divine Death said:


> Distraction to the rescue:



 Not distracting enough!


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 20, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> I do not believe in anything anymore.



There, there.  *hands over brain bleach for entire thread*



VastoLorDae said:


> Not distracting enough!



But what can we do to counter Hiker Man wang?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 20, 2013)

Hiker Man gonna wreck Red until his ass matches his name.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuUfRB2qp8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jan 23, 2013)

I have this reoccuring fantasy:

I get stabbed in the street by some thug, but just before I die, I stab the guy in the heart and yell *DESTINY BOND*


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 23, 2013)

Sasori said:


> I have this reoccuring fantasy:
> 
> I get stabbed in the street by some thug, but just before I die, I stab the guy in the heart and yell *DESTINY BOND*



LOLOL.

I'd love if it didn't work....just for evulz.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

so after rolling star killed this thread and I have found god again I am ready to start posting here again.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 29, 2013)

Joey is easily my favourite trainer of all time.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

What the heck is that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

i dunno but i want MOAR


----------



## Sasori (Feb 5, 2013)

Well you know....it does say "Ray-B.net"...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2013)

That was pretty fucking epic...poor nurse joy...


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 6, 2013)

It says "to be continued" but where's the "continued?"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QGrTG5U7TM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Divine Death (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Divine Death (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG, what a troll


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2013)

Best strategy guide ever.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I had that guide, if it's a real guide.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 12, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAqIGbQ0nAU[/YOUTUBE]



But... I'm going to bed now


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMgGowLgb_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMgGowLgb_0[/YOUTUBE]



This is brilliant


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Divine Death (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## shinethedown (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 2, 2013)

:rofl

I couldn't stop laughing at this.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm surprised I've never seen anyone make an alternate universe parody of Pokemon like this before.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwytMQRosvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoEGd7B-OA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Apr 23, 2013)

A lot of Pokemon gyms are like that.

Yahtzee points it out extremely well how obvious the "what to do" in the Pokemon games are.

At 3:00
[YOUTUBE]hdt8ZD1N-wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2013)

That Latias one is true isn't it?....


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2013)

It is, there is even a ship for it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 28, 2013)

?

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2013)

He's an electric-type Gym Leader, but his gym is practically next to a cave where the fastest ground-type can be found, ripe for catching and training to be used against him.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 28, 2013)

Vino said:


> ?
> 
> Am I missing something here?



Shame on you! What kind of a PokeFreak are you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2013)

we should stone Vino.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 29, 2013)

I stopped being a pokefreak a long ass time ago.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2013)

But that was in the very first game lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just didn't get the joke Gawd...


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2013)

How can you get any other joke in this thread then o_O?

I'm asking sincerely, not saying you're stupid for not getting the joke or anything.

If something from the original game doesn't make sense, how does anything else lol?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2013)

Vino said:


> I just didn't get the joke Gawd...



That's why you're a bad person


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok ok enough about Vino and his shameful display.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sasori said:


> How can you get any other joke in this thread then o_O?
> 
> I'm asking sincerely, not saying you're stupid for not getting the joke or anything.
> 
> If something from the original game doesn't make sense, how does anything else lol?



Maybe because most of the jokes are right to the point? The key to the joke here is that ground type are stronger than electric type, hence why I didn't get it cause I actually forgot.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Divine Death (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2013)

Idiana Jones: Raiders of the Ark joke?


----------



## Sasori (May 4, 2013)

Which one are you referring to?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2013)

Superman said:


> Ok ok enough about Vino and his shameful display.



reminds me of this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPuhK3umDsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2013)

the only one with anything resembling anything from Raiders

The first one, last panel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> reminds me of this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPuhK3umDsQ[/YOUTUBE]



He gets right back up because he's a flying type and rapes them with hyperbeam


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lBWFE9bAWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2013)

BEST 28 MINUTES OF MY LIFE


----------



## Swarmy (May 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cL6QXcW7_W4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

I don't know if I want to watch that...


----------



## Divine Death (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2013)

That's why Leaf in RBY is headcanon for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)




----------



## shinethedown (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (May 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Abanikochan (May 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2013)

The Haunter one


----------



## Matador (May 31, 2013)




----------



## DeathScream (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 12, 2013)

Obligatory...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2013)

Glorious


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

The last one.  

Might make a gif out of it


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I don't know what is the proper reaction for this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 5, 2013)

I came in just to post this


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm a freaking relapsed fan


----------



## Naruto (Jul 6, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __



WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TO ME


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2013)

I too...would be a relasped.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm The Professional.

Actually I don't go to tournaments or do EV training or anything. So I guess I'm the Way Too Excitable Teen.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tjdMF2nADiQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DImp4PG2Ozs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Jul 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







I understood this instantly, I wonder if others in this section can figure it out as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2013)

Because Arceus created the universe, Rhydon was the first created by Sugimori, Bulbasaur is first in the Dex, and Mew is the genetic origin?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2013)

I didn't get Rhydon until Stunna pointed it out.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah Rhydon is the "tricky" 

I thought it was neat.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 15, 2013)

From the video description:


> All of the gym leaders (minus Erica) and the elite four fall to the mightiest warrior of them all!
> 
> Erica was the last gym leader I battled, and I swear that I recorded it, but I can't find it at all. I left her for last because I knew it would be a hard battle, but battling her at level 80 something was a joke.
> 
> The reason for the huge gap in levels between Surge and Koga is Rock Tunnel. I was stuck in there forever.


[YOUTUBE]ofH8qsTknSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2013)

How dare Bioness make me think on a joke.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AUv3Q2s2LJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

Even when she had that Ditto face she was hot


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd smash that with the power of 10,000 Groudons.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 26, 2013)

whyboner.gif


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]m1J9cv5b8RI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2013)

>smosh

nope lol


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2013)

I couldn't watch that.

It was painful.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWblHYXdhSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2013)

lol I'd run away after losing


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Fenrir (Aug 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWblHYXdhSk[/YOUTUBE]


I love whoever made this.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb62cN2IYO8[/YOUTUBE]

Why is youtube not embedding?


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 4, 2013)

take the 's' out of 'https'


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 4, 2013)

Aha thanks!


----------



## Bioness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Sasori (Aug 10, 2013)

^ haha a great way to put it in perspective.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

poor thing


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Dammit I think my testicles blew up from the cuteness


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

thats Scizor's fate if the spoiler ES FAKE


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Well I hope he can keep his testicles


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Well I hope he can keep his testicles



i was more about Scizor being the Pikachu there,but that works too


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWblHYXdhSk[/YOUTUBE]



I cannot imagine the amount of blood, sweat, and tears that went into that. The part with Suicune's note was amazing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 13, 2013)

poor Oshawott


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2013)

lol I've seen that comic dozens of time and just now noticed that dude grimacing in the corner.


----------



## Kazu (Aug 25, 2013)

Dunno if this has been posted before, but...

Warning: Ads may be NSFW.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]W-HMnToVuCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## DeathScream (Aug 28, 2013)

what if gamefreak didn't decided to go full retard with a ash highlander


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CsOTWvar2fY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Sep 10, 2013)

The best part is the comments section complaining about the size.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Sep 11, 2013)

Dat Ditto's package


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Tempted to create a gif and put it in my sig. Holy shit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Blaziken <3 saving us all from the same shit over and over!


----------



## Scizor (Sep 17, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Thanks Blaziken <3 saving us all from the same shit over and over!



That's like a pyromaniac extinguishing his/her own fires though 

Also, my contribution to the thread (all from Pok?memes):
*1:*


*2:*



*3:*


*4:*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Big Mom (Sep 24, 2013)

Can Braixen stop acting like it has a goddamn stick up its ass? Geez.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *4:*



I LOL'D


----------



## Breadman (Sep 26, 2013)

No hope in the younger generation of kids.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 26, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> No hope in the younger generation of kids.


I'm pretty sure that was all satire, making fun of gen-1-ers that bitch about new Pokemon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Sep 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*1.*


*2.*


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2013)

ALL THREE STARTERS ARE JUST TURTLES  fuck that's good


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

XD


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Sunrider (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NQjKc_pLwEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2013)

That's why I saved nearly every step I took.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]x-jqeArVBFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElementX (Oct 7, 2013)

Funniest thing about this is that he's playing Pokemon Red on a DS. :ho


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XcHAebR9Aa8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2013)

Best Charizard comic. No exceptions


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bioness (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 11, 2013)

I like how each of the people resemble pokemon. Only 1st gen pokemon, but still pokemon.


----------



## Hiatus (Oct 12, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I like how each of the people resemble pokemon. Only 1st gen pokemon, but still pokemon.




Oh wow, didn't even notice 'til you pointed that out 

Okay, so from top to bottom it's Clefairy, Psyduck, Diglett, ?, Gengar and Farfetch'd, I'd say? I have a few guesses for the fourth one, but I can't really decide. Any takers?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

The 4th guy is Muk.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]h2QmNl2AI9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Oct 16, 2013)

^ If only substitutes were as cool as the manga versions (basically clones).



*The Discovery of Pokemon*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2013)

You know I actually want to just strangle you because I am getting tired of seeing the same argument over and over and over again. Makes people no better then the "genwunners".


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 16, 2013)

Superman said:


> You know I actually want to just strangle you because I am getting tired of seeing the same argument over and over and over again. Makes people no better then the "genwunners".


If whiners didn't come along to bitch about every subsequent gen like gen 1 was flawless, there wouldn't _be_ an argument. 

Second, it doesn't really matter if the argument is old, it's still valid so long as there is someone complaining about new gen designs when they aren't fundamentally different from the old gens. 

Finally, _no one_ arguing against genwunner bitching ever has to worry about being as bad as genwunners. One is a crotchety nostalgiafag launching a baseless argument, the other is simply responding. 

So get over it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> If whiners didn't come along to bitch about every subsequent gen like gen 1 was flawless, there wouldn't _be_ an argument.
> 
> Second, it doesn't really matter if the argument is old, it's still valid so long as there is someone complaining about new gen designs when they aren't fundamentally different from the old gens.
> 
> ...



 You are only right about your first point. The second and third are just working definitions of insanity. They are just going through the same cycle over and over again. And worst yet go out of there way to engage the cycle.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor is entirely right, although I don't think what Linkdarkside posted really counts as a comic or funny.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 17, 2013)

So basically the typical human.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2013)

Dat Brock boulder badged misty it seems


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ash looks a bit like Isshin there


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Eghk9bVNN9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_pMeVXD6OOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]egwo1NSafXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2013)

Superman said:


> You know I actually want to just strangle you because I am getting tired of seeing the same argument over and over and over again. Makes people no better then the "genwunners".



genwunnersgenwunnersgenwunners


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]He-JmJCt2_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## shinethedown (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Sunrider (Nov 2, 2013)

Flygon Jinn

Ohhh I'm dyin' here.


----------



## shinethedown (Nov 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Flygon Jinn
> 
> Ohhh I'm dyin' here.





Some of the wonder trade's I have seen posted are brilliant, I can see if I can find a few more.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 2, 2013)

Waifu's Chest :rofl

Fuckin' killin' me.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bioness (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr Mime

Barrier

On dick


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 10, 2013)

poor Xatu


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Fenrir (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 23, 2013)

This just made me spit honey toast on my screen 

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Nov 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bioness (Nov 25, 2013)

What does your favorite type of Pokemon say about you?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been playing/watching Pokemon for some 15 years now and I've never thought about my favorite type before just now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2013)

"Fuck you."


----------



## Bioness (Nov 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I've been playing/watching Pokemon for some 15 years now and I've never thought about my favorite type before just now.



Ehh I don't really have one but if I had to choose it would be Grass.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2013)

Psychic all the way.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> What does your favorite type of Pokemon say about you?



Mine tells me to... fail


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2013)

@Swarmy


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 25, 2013)

Not cool man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2013)

It's okay buddy, it's okay to fail.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 25, 2013)

I NEVER FAIL  Except when I try to fail, THEN I fail


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 26, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Not cool man



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtkST5-ZFHw&feature=player_detailpage#t=21[/YOUTUBE]
Start at :22​
  

I cry erytiem

Flying is mine  has all of the coolest Pok?mon


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 27, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Flying is mine  has all of the coolest Pok?mon



Yeah bugs and birds


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Fenrir (Dec 1, 2013)

Fire bro over here


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 6, 2013)

Makes you think...


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SU22ozFsiIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElementX (Dec 12, 2013)

I just got a very dark idea for a pokemon game. 

If only Game Freak had any balls...


----------



## Bioness (Dec 13, 2013)

15 Pokemon sex moves.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Dec 19, 2013)

Pok?world needs stricter gun control 


We can't see it foo


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2013)

Click this link to see it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 20, 2013)

Lol dick type


----------



## Bioness (Dec 20, 2013)

That dick type immediately reminded me of this one Pokerap video where all the Pokemon were sex theme, it was on Newgrounds but I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Fenrir (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qeOS8gK2OZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 8, 2014)

I would like to apologise before hand for what you are about to see. NSFW.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Bioness (Jan 18, 2014)

Whoever heard of a green frog!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LbGqWBiPQ4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Naruto (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JFX2IbTA3T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Bioness (Feb 1, 2014)

Arceus 

Explain this bullshit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Divine Death (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]dW5jwbi5O2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Divine Death (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DSU19qzzV7g[/YOUTUBE]

There's a lot of stuff in here that I've never thought of before or seen before.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 13, 2014)

This is why it doesn't work.


----------



## shinethedown (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MZmyPtN_Hvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UBJU6HIUjD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2014)

We all know the feeling.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iLQVNKF_GA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PjnPyGFYKrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2014)

Pokemon Drinking Game (Large Image)


----------



## Touman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Bioness (Mar 10, 2014)

Right in the feels.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Right in the feels.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JJxwba9LWug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 11, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Right in the feels.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Goddammit Ditto.

I can't take you for granted anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2014)

I've never respected Ditto more.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh wow, I just realized the eyes in that comic, they are just dots. I thought it was just the art style but there were hints throughout ._.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Qr_K78fQbss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4YMD6xELI_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _The sacrilege_ 



[YOUTUBE]SsXXvZd2of0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 20, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _The sacrilege_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SsXXvZd2of0[/YOUTUBE]



Fund this. Now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 24, 2014)

Your welcome.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Totally not a cat (May 4, 2014)

Sasori said:


> Your welcome.



This is pretty good. I wonder how will the story develop, guess we'll know later when the author's done with finals.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 5, 2014)




----------



## OS (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Linkdarkside (May 18, 2014)




----------



## alekos23 (Jun 5, 2014)

:33


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## alekos23 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Kurikara (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow I can't stop laughing at these.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 4, 2014)

It is too bad that Rarecandytreatment is no longer a thing.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 9, 2014)

I was always under the assumption Pokemon currency was a credit sort of thing.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qeOS8gK2OZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 24, 2014)

I find it funny that all the guys choose the girl while the girl chooses the guy.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cFQbaPcsmdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]uVWr_OTJcTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iS58nPTzWr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EbR3dKR5VBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Divine Death (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Swarmy (Jan 16, 2015)

That last one


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 14, 2015)

not sure if it counts,but


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2015)

alekos23 said:


> not sure if it counts,but



"reversible anal pouch"


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 14, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "reversible anal pouch"



where is that?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 14, 2015)

alekos23 said:


> not sure if it counts,but



More correct and detailed:



That's a fuckload of lepidopterans though


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2015)

lol Swarmy

that comic is in the tag legit right above your post


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol Swarmy
> 
> that comic is in the tag legit right above your post


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QyMH6x55GYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Divine Death (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 31, 2015)

Warning! Very large file:
Europe when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 1, 2015)

Over a year later, Mewtwo forces his way into Smash FROM ANOTHER DIMENSION!!


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Divine Death (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 16, 2015)

I actually laughed irl.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2015)

Pokemon hasn't changed a bit...

[YOUTUBE]vTiHiNr-rpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Divine Death (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Divine Death (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Divine Death (Feb 19, 2017)




----------

